# InventClothing reviews ?



## PLokij (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am considering using inventclothing.co.uk to launch my brand, but I haven't found on internet reviews about their services. So if someone already use inventclothing ?.. for review ?


Thanks.


----------

